
The Proceedings of the Old Bailey, 1674-1913 - bookofjoe
https://www.oldbaileyonline.org/
======
8bitsrule
To me, the 'Historical Background' page(s) (which I almost overlooked) are
most interesting, and the real treasure here.

[https://www.oldbaileyonline.org/static/History.jsp](https://www.oldbaileyonline.org/static/History.jsp)

------
etrevino
I did my dissertation using these documents! They're incredibly interesting
and give a fantastic understanding of the nature of crime and punishment in
England.

@devindotcom mentioned the Newgate Calendars elsewhere. Those are written as
moralizing tracts and provide great insight into the morality of the era
(there were multiple Newgate Calendars).

------
devindotcom
The Newgate Calendar is another great resource for this type of early records
of crime and 'justice':

[https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/the-newgate-
calen...](https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/the-newgate-calendar/)

------
knowledgepowers
Old Bailey, Old style mobile inaccessible website. Sigh.

